# turbo kits



## reidlou29 (Apr 8, 2007)

anybody kno prices for single turbo kits run and if u have a single turbo do u have to have only one muffle and tail pipe?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Google.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

squirres turbo for the 04 gto with upgraded turbo 6000$ then you have install and pay for tune but you wouldnt be able to go really fast until you get bigger fuel pump wich is another 400 and a methanol kit wich is 400 


ps: piece it yourself and get a good tune it ant rocket science thats what im doing right know all I need is a few more things and ill have garrett pt 74 under the hood


----------



## danieloneil01 (Dec 17, 2008)

reidlou29 said:


> anybody kno prices for single turbo kits run and if u have a single turbo do u have to have only one muffle and tail pipe?



:lol:


----------

